# Our doelings have arrived!!



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

My husband got the call yesterday from the breeder her does finally kidded and she had 2 doelings!! 

We went to check them out today. Her red doe only had 1 doeling she looked huge but only had the one girl and she's a moose! The other doe had triplets but one died . Our doeling is the one standing up in the picture of the 2 babies. The single doeling is a week old the other is 2 days!

I am so excited to bring them home!!!! To bad I have to wait 8 weeks!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Gorgeous babies! Congrats!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sure you don't want to give them to me?  
Just kidding! Congrats! Very Beautiful!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Lol no we had to fend off other people to get these two! They were the only doelings she had this time around!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Such cuties!! Congrats. What do you plan to do with them?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the one that is laying flat up walking now? It looks like it could have been selenium deficient.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so cute! congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They are adorable! I agree with GT is the one up?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe how sweet


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I would assume he's up. The breeder said he was up waking around he's just lazy. Because mom will just walk over and stick her udder in his face to drink. I actually saw her do it! He had been up earlier when we were there they were only 2 days old in this picture

My husband and i plan to breed them, build our herd. We're going to breed show stock and 4H animals and may dabble in market animals a little later. We sell all our babies for 4H now

The breeder is willing to swap bucks back and forth with us to avoid in breeding so I'm looking forward to that!


----------

